# Looking for a diagnosis coding refresher course?



## LisaJack (Jan 29, 2011)

I am currently looking for a online refresher course in diagnosis coding. I have been a CPC for 5 years and coding for 23 years but mostly with general surgery and need a refresher course in general diagnosis coding. Any suggestions greatly appreciated. All I see on AAPC website is training to get certified and I know all of the generals of how to code.


----------



## aimie (Jan 29, 2011)

how about the webnairs it is great series
aimie


----------

